# It's time you knew....



## ccheese (Feb 26, 2011)

To all my friends on The Forum: 
It’s time you all know. In late October I was diagnosed with *cancer*. The official diagnosis is “Invasive Muscle Bladder Cancer.” Since then I have had one procedure, a cystoscopy, to remove the tumor from my bladder. It confirmed the cancer, and I have been going thru a battery of tests from MRI’s and CT-Scan’s to Full Body Bone Scans and a PET Scan. Chemo is not an option because I only have one kidney, and the drug used, "Cisplatin", tends to have an adverse effect on weak kidneys. Surgery is set for 0730 EST on Monday March 21st at Sentara Norfolk General Hospital. Dr. Given, the Urologist/Surgeon plans on a six hour surgery to remove the bladder, the prostate, the lower lymph nodes and some abdominal muscle. He also has to re-route the urinary lines to the small intestine, which will become a holding tank. After surgery he expects me to spend two days in ICU, before being moved to a room. We’ve all been good friends, so I just want to let you know that I'm going to be off line for awhile. Let’s hope for the best.....

My wife has several phone numbers of the Mods, so she will let them know how it all went down. They, in turn, will let you know. 

Charles


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 26, 2011)

HANG IN THERE!

Think positively and your body and soul will heal fatser.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear this Charles and I wish well for the coming operation. Hang in there my friend, have faith and know we will all be thinking about you.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 26, 2011)

Dam Charles, the prayers will definitely be with you guys. You need to hurry and heal so we can road trip up to the air show up north that T.O. B-17 got to go to last year!


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, dammit! Kick its arse, bro! You've got my prayers, ya know.


----------



## javlin (Feb 26, 2011)

Charles I am sorry to here this news Sir.I will say three Hail Marys for you a couple times a week in regards to you having a quick recovery.My mother always said that this works and it seems to have worked in the past.Keep your spirits up Sir.God Bless


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 27, 2011)

Charles, you are in our prayers sir.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 27, 2011)

Dang Charles, sorry to hear about this.
We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers, that this all goes well and that you have a fast and strong recovery.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 27, 2011)

What everbody already said Mr. C! You're in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## imalko (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your health problems Charles. Try to stay positive and hang in there. You will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 27, 2011)

Good to hear from you Charles, hang in there.

BTW my son has promised to make you another drawing which will be signed and dated


----------



## v2 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hang in there! You're in my thoughts and prayers, Charles!


----------



## rochie (Feb 27, 2011)

Absolutely gutted to hear this Charles.
Your in my thoughts my friend


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey Charles, you take care now, ya hear!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Feb 27, 2011)

Add my best wishes too Charles.

I hope everything goes well, and your back to good health soon.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 27, 2011)

Damn Charles, I'm sorry to hear this mate. Try and keep your chin up and remember you have friends all over the world praying for a speedy recovery. All my very best mate.


----------



## Florence (Feb 27, 2011)

Wish you all the best mate.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 27, 2011)

Stay strong Charles and I wish you the best


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2011)

Charles I wish you the best of luck. My prayers are with you and Edna. Keep your head up and you will do fine. 

As we have a place in the Admin section to discuss this, I will leave this place for the general membership. You know that you can contact me at any time.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 27, 2011)

doesn't sound like fun, keep strong from the bottom of my heart


----------



## Maximowitz (Feb 27, 2011)

Yup, stay in good spirits and strength. My thoughts are with you mate.


----------



## magnu (Feb 27, 2011)

Wishing you all the best Charles. Lots of positive waves being sent to you from this side of the pond


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 27, 2011)

Yikes Charles, that's too bad. 

Hopefully everything goes well and we'll see you back here in no time!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm saddened to hear this news Charles. Stay tough, and I'll be thinking and praying for you.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 27, 2011)

Best prayers and wishes on a successful operation and speedy recovery.


Wheels


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear about this Charles. I wish the best for you. Hang in there!


----------



## P40NUT (Feb 28, 2011)

Ditto what everyone else has said. Hang in there and get well soon.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 28, 2011)

I feel for ya matey. I am a displaced Yank, living in Oz and was diagnosed with prostate cancer in Sept. Oct had the works hauled out. You'll have a scar from the top of The Old Fella to your belly button. You don't want that getting too wet, nor too dry. It needs to heal nicely and not get an infection. The trick I learned when I had the catheter when taking a shower, remove the bag at the coupling coming out of the old fella. Ask the nurse to show you haw to do this, easy peasy, just hang it outside the shower and hook it back up when you are thru. You will have to do this when putting on a night bag at home anyways! Otherwise you'll be hanging onto the bag and trying to clean yourself at the same time. Or it will be hanging on the wall and getting all tangled when you try to turn around. 

You'll be good mate. Bill


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this Charles. You know everyone on this forum is 100% behind you and here for you. Get ready to kick the crap out of this, and we know you will.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 28, 2011)

Charles, as everyone has already said, I am so sorry to hear of your health problems there are a lot of people here who will be thinking and praying for you. Try to keep a positive attitude. You will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 28, 2011)

N4521U said:


> I feel for ya matey. I am a displaced Yank, living in Oz and was diagnosed with prostate cancer in Sept. Oct had the works hauled out. You'll have a scar from the top of The Old Fella to your belly button. You don't want that getting too wet, nor too dry. It needs to heal nicely and not get an infection. The trick I learned when I had the catheter when taking a shower, remove the bag at the coupling coming out of the old fella. Ask the nurse to show you haw to do this, easy peasy, just hang it outside the shower and hook it back up when you are thru. You will have to do this when putting on a night bag at home anyways! Otherwise you'll be hanging onto the bag and trying to clean yourself at the same time. Or it will be hanging on the wall and getting all tangled when you try to turn around.
> 
> You'll be good mate. Bill


Thanks for the info but I think I'd rather hear that from a real doctor


----------



## Torch (Feb 28, 2011)

Hang in there and fight the sob, my thoughts go out to you.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 28, 2011)

You and the missus are in my thoughts, Charles. *hugs*


----------



## Trebor (Feb 28, 2011)

can't say anything that hasn't already been said, CHarles....except....God be with you during the operation


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2011)

N4521U said:


> I feel for ya matey. I am a displaced Yank, living in Oz and was diagnosed with prostate cancer in Sept. Oct had the works hauled out. You'll have a scar from the top of The Old Fella to your belly button. You don't want that getting too wet, nor too dry. It needs to heal nicely and not get an infection. The trick I learned when I had the catheter when taking a shower, remove the bag at the coupling coming out of the old fella. Ask the nurse to show you haw to do this, easy peasy, just hang it outside the shower and hook it back up when you are thru. You will have to do this when putting on a night bag at home anyways! Otherwise you'll be hanging onto the bag and trying to clean yourself at the same time. Or it will be hanging on the wall and getting all tangled when you try to turn around.
> 
> You'll be good mate. Bill


 
Been down the catheter road when they did the cystoscopy to remove the tumor from my bladder. Won't have to worry about a cath, I'll have a tube coming out of my body,
to the left of the navel, to a bag. Doc says it will have to be emptied about every three hours during the day, and I'll have a 1.2 quart bag for sleeping. Dr.Given has given
me quite a pep talk on what to expect.

While I'm at it, thanks to all of you for your kind words and warm wishes. Really..... they are appreciated. If all goes well, I will be back on the forum in three or four days,
five at the most

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 28, 2011)

sorry to hear of your illness, keep fighting the good fight. you know we are all behind you and have you in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## drgondog (Feb 28, 2011)

Good luck Charles, my thoughts and prayers will be with you.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 28, 2011)

Hang in there Charles. Our thoughts and prayers are with you. You get better and we've got a date to go to WW II Weekend in Reading!

TO


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 28, 2011)

Me and my wife send our thoughts and prayers out to you and your family. Best of luck on your surgery and We know you will be back here before you know it.


----------



## seesul (Mar 1, 2011)

Dear Charles,
it´s hard to hear such a message from a friend like like you. I wish I could help. You´ll be in my prayers and thoughts. I keep my fingers crossed for you.
Stay strong my friend!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 1, 2011)

Your in my thoughts a prayers Charles. Keep up the positive attitude as that helps as much as anything in situations like this.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's and update, guys and gals.... All the tests are done, did the last three today. Everything is set for 0730 [EDT] on Monday the 21st. I have to turn myself in to Sentara Norfolk General Hospital around 1000 on Sunday, the 20th. They will do a bowel clean out process, prior to surgery. My doc told me he wants to keep me sedated for at least 18 hours after the surgery, to give my body a head start on healing. If I am out cold, I will not be moving and flitting around, and the healing process will get get a jump start. I expect to be in Intensive Care for two days, then go to a room. After I get out of ICU I can have my laptop, and I will be able to get back on line. So..... that's where we are. I do appreciate everything you guys and gals are doing and thinking. 

My wife has several phone numbers of members, so she will call them after she knows something. They, in turn, will let the forum members know.

Here's hoping.....

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 16, 2011)

Good luck Monday Charles!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 16, 2011)

Best wishes Charles. Positive thoughts and get a few laughs despite the stitches and you'll do fine. I survived a bout of the Big C 27 years ago and, much to the annoyance of some people near to me, I'm still very much alive and kicking. We'll see you back next week!


----------



## Torch (Mar 16, 2011)

Good luck Charles,be strong,stay strong.........


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear Charles. My thoughts are with you and your family at this time.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 16, 2011)

I hope everything goes well in your surgery...and a speedy recovery because an ICU is never a restful place to be. 
Regards, Derek


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 17, 2011)

You're in my thoughts and prayers, bro! Hang in there, and kick its arse!


----------



## magnu (Mar 17, 2011)

Best wishes for Monday and a rapid recovery. Charles


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2011)

All the best Charles my friend. I'll be thinking of you, and look forward to seeing your posts again soon.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 17, 2011)

Charles, nothing I can say that has not already been said. Just keep telling yourself "This too shall pass" I will think and pray for you on Monday


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 17, 2011)

Our prayers for a quick recovery are with you my friend!

Leave the nurses alone and get better!

Steve


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 17, 2011)

With all here Charles. Your in our prayer sir and here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## DBII (Mar 17, 2011)

I am sorry that I have not been able to write in a while. Good luck with the procedure next week. You will be in my prayers Charles.

DBII


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2011)

You guys are in our prayers.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 18, 2011)

Good luck, Charles, we'll be thinking of you.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 18, 2011)

Time is getting close..... Edna Mae will phone several of you and let you know how it went. Thanks, again, for all the thoughts, kind words and your prayers.
One thing for sure..... you people are the best !

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 18, 2011)

Well Charles...it takes the best to recognise the best. 
Lots of good wishes from me to you and your lady, I'll be praying and cheering for you guys. Or what do you say?
Ah well, I do believe that you've gotten the meaning.  *hug*


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2011)

Rang Charles today from Oz...to wish him the best for the coming days...Cheered him up as it did me to hear his voice...


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 19, 2011)

Best wishes from Croatia.


----------



## imalko (Mar 19, 2011)

... and from Serbia. Praying to all goes well.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 19, 2011)

Charles, best wishes for Monday, and dont forget that if you (or Edna Mae !) need anything, if we can help, we're just a click away.
When you've finished with the nurses, let us know how things are doin'
In all of our thoughts mate !


----------



## ccheese (Mar 19, 2011)

This will be my last post until I get out of ICU and regain my senses. I have to turn myself into Sentara Norfolk General Hospital at 1000 [EDT] tomorrow [Sunday] for cleaning out and prepping for the operation at 0730 Monday morning. I want to thank all of you for your kind words, your warm thoughts, the *hugs* and your prayers. Thanks also to those of you who have phoned me, personally, to wish me well. My wife found it hard to believe I was getting calls from Canada, Australia and places all over the U.S. from people whom I've never met.

You are a great bunch of guys and gals..... that's for damn sure.

I'm hoping I can be back on-line by Thursday. Edna Mae has the phone numbers for several of the Mods, and she will call them Monday after she knows something, and they will put up a notice of some kind.

Cheers.....

Charles


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 19, 2011)

Echoing Gary here, Charles. Let the Boss know that if you or she need anything, to post it here. Some of us may not be able to (physically) drive over, but whatever needs doin, we'll get it done!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2011)

See you when you get back my friend! I know you will do fine!


----------



## Henk (Mar 20, 2011)

All the best, I will keep you in my thoughts and I know that you will pull through.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 21, 2011)

Prayers and wishes for a quick recovery Charles. I am looking forward to hearing from you again on Thursday. 


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 21, 2011)

Hope all goes well my friend, am thinking of you and looking forward to your cheery return.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 21, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers to Charles and Edna Mae today! Everything will be fine.


----------



## rochie (Mar 21, 2011)

looking forward to seeing you posting again Charles, best wishes and come back fighting fit soon


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2011)

Best wishes Charles! Will be thinking of you and hoping for the best.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 21, 2011)

*Hey folks, Charles' wife called me on the way home from work. He's out of surgery and doing well!*


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 21, 2011)

Phew, that's good to hear! Thanks for telling!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 21, 2011)

That's Great News !!!


Wheels


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 21, 2011)

Excellent news!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 21, 2011)

OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikewint (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks FJB, a BIG step on the road to full recovery, great to hear


----------



## Florence (Mar 22, 2011)

Good news. Get well soon, mate.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 22, 2011)

*GREAT NEWS*............ Speedy recovery Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2011)

Fantastic, been thinking about how Charles went with the surgery all day....Thanks for the heads up Edna Mae and Joe!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the update! Awesome news to hear!!!


----------



## rochie (Mar 22, 2011)

fantastic news, could not be happier right now


----------



## magnu (Mar 22, 2011)

Great news., All the best to Charles and Edna and thanks to Joe for the update


----------



## Marcel (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks Joe,

Charles, very good, first hurdle taken. Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 22, 2011)

Excellent! Good to hear.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2011)

Fantastic news! Gramps will be back with us soon!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 22, 2011)

*YESSSSSSS!*

Great to hear!

TO


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 22, 2011)

Very good to hear!


----------



## Geedee (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the update Joe

Thats great news indeed.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks Joe, great news! Hope to 'see' you ion here soon Charles, keep at it!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2011)

Great to hear!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 22, 2011)

Excellent news, thank you for passing it along Joe!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 23, 2011)

Just got a phone call from Charles and he is out of ICU and in a regular room. Surgery went very well, doctors are happy and Charles sounded good!!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Chris, good show 8)


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 23, 2011)

Very good news. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2011)

Brilliant! Thanks Chris.


----------



## javlin (Mar 23, 2011)

Good news!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 23, 2011)

Good news indeed.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Guys: Just a quick update... Got out of ICU at noon yesterday. Got my own room [472]. Dr. Given said surgery went better than expected. There were no surprises. He took out the bladder, prostate and the lower lymph nodes. I'm cut from navel on down. I tire easily, so you won't hear too much from me. Thanks for the good wishes.

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 23, 2011)

Great to see your posts my friend, hope you heal swiftly!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 23, 2011)

Great to hear from you Charles.   


Wheels


----------



## rochie (Mar 23, 2011)

wow great to hear from you so soon Charles, rest up and get well soon my friend


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 23, 2011)

Most excellent news! Sounds like you'll be back on your feet in no time Charles. Very glad to hear it. Hands off those nurses now!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 23, 2011)

Wonderful to see you back online Charles. Take care, do what the doctor's tell you, and try not to chase the nurses too soon.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 23, 2011)

It's never to soon to chase the nurses!!! 

Get well soon Charles.


Wheels


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Glad everything went smoothly! Sorry I did not see your post earlier.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 23, 2011)

Glad to hear you're doing ok Charles!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2011)

Real glad you are doing well Charles! Take Care Mate!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2011)

Great to hear from you in person Charles. Very glad to hear you are doing well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome back my Friend! We all were thinking of you!


----------



## Torch (Mar 23, 2011)

+3


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 23, 2011)

Great to see you back Charles! With all here sir. Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 23, 2011)

Good to see you online Charles!

Get better!

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 23, 2011)

Concentrate on getting better, my friend....we'll be here waiting when you get back! Health comes first (not by a very large margin, but its still up there)!!!


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 24, 2011)

+4 Get better soon and take it easy...


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice to hear from you Charles!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2011)

Great to hear from you Charles. Take it steady and we'll 'see' you soon.


----------



## magnu (Mar 25, 2011)

Good to hear from you Charles glad you are doing well best wishes on a speedy recovery


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 27, 2011)

Good to hear you're doing well Charles. Take care.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 28, 2011)

Charles, I feel really bad about not being able to get by and see you today or at least drop off a card but I was extremely pressed for time and just could not get there. My dad and I left Sunday morning at 3A.M. and got to my sisters place at 9A.M. to start moving here. We worked until 9P.M. Help showed up around 4P.M. in the form of 8 folks. We got finished and I had to get my dad back here for his medicine for we did not think it would take us as long as it did. If I had known about my dads medication I would have made him take it with us. Again, you are still in our prayers and I'm wishing for a speedy recovery for you.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2011)

It's the thought that counts Aaron!


----------



## seesul (Mar 29, 2011)

Get well soon Charles, I keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats and better wishes for so far and the future Charles


----------



## mikewint (Mar 30, 2011)

Charles, been out of town for over a week, so I am just catching up. I am so very happy that all went well. You continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. One day at a time


----------



## ccheese (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello, my friends: I am home, they let me out yesterday. I am missing a few body parts, but I can make due 
without them. The doctor did tell me that he has a copy of the pathology report, and the cancer was localized 
in the bladder. That should mean I am cancer free. I still have 33 staples in me, but they come out on the 5th.
There are many restrictions. No driving for two weeks, can't lift anything over 5 pounds, light diet, no exertion.
As many of you have said, it will just take time. 

I do want to thank you for all the warm wishes, kind words, and most of all your prayers. It's good to know I 
have so many people in my corner. I'll be on-line more as I settle into this home re-hab routine.

Charles


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 30, 2011)

Great to hear Charles!


----------



## Erich (Mar 30, 2011)

good to see you up and about................a little anyway my friend. hey the sun is out here in Orygun with a balmy 62F right now the Jap maples are starting to bud finally.

be well 

E ~


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2011)

Great news Charles!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 31, 2011)

Just a quick update. The home health-care nurse was here, yesterday. She checked my vitals, and put a new bag on my ostomy. 
There is a concern because she seems to think it's too red, so her boss is coming by today to check. Other than that, all is well.
I believe I'll be able to get around a bit better after these staples [33 of them] come out of my body. This happens on the 5th.
I'm still not ready to dance...

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2011)

Good to hear all is well so far Charles. better stay away from magnets with all those staples though!


----------



## parsifal (Mar 31, 2011)

I hope you get well charles


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 31, 2011)

Yep, good news and get well soon!


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah....she's gonna be pissed when she finds the bottle of red food coloring in your pocket, though...


----------



## magnu (Apr 1, 2011)

Good to hear you are on the mend Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2011)

pretty pleased with your progress Charles...


----------



## mikewint (Apr 1, 2011)

Charles, fantastic progress. With the high pH and very powerful proteolytic enzymes present irritation of tissues never meant to be exposed to that potent digestive mix is always a possibility. An irritation nontheless but the cancer is gone and you live. Doesn't get better than that. My thoughts and prayers continue to be with you. Sometimes its only an hour at a time


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 1, 2011)

Good news, nothing like getting sprung from a Hospital. Get well, hope you're chasing those Nurses around in short order


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 2, 2011)

Good to hear you are doing well sir. Keep it up, we'd like to see you back here on a regular basis.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 2, 2011)

Good to hear from you again Charles. Take it easy and get your rest.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm still alive. Just waiting for Tuesday to get the staples out of my belly. My waist has swollen five inches, maybe it will go down after the staples come out.
Learing to live with "the bag", and watching lots of TV. Just wanna let you know all is well in Va. Beach.

Charles


----------



## imalko (Apr 3, 2011)

Hang in there Charles. Best wishes and speedy recovery.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 3, 2011)

Outstanding Charles, really glad to hear!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2011)

Good to hear you are doing well Charles. Hang in there.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 3, 2011)

Hopefully the swelling is nothing serious. Glad your spirits are up! Tuesdays coming!


----------



## mikewint (Apr 3, 2011)

Anything requiring abdominal surgery is tough, as everyone else has said, hang in there.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 3, 2011)

Sounds as though you're doing just fine Charlie, just keep getting better mate.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2011)

Good to know things are progressing well Charles. keep at it, and all my best to you both.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 3, 2011)

Still prayin for a full (and/or) speedy recovery, bro!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 8, 2011)

Got my staples out [33 of them] and 24 sutures I didn't know I had. I am still on home restriction, and can't drive for 6 to 8 weeks. The pathology report came back and it showed the cancer was confined to the muscle wall of the bladder. With the bladder removed, I am cancer-free..... according to the doctor. I return to him in three months for a check-up. I am still quite swollen..... my waist is normally 33 inches, but it's measuring 38 inches. The only trousers I can wear are sweat pants. I guess time is all it's going to take, and time is the one thing I have plenty of. Thanks for your encouragement. I really appreciate all the support I've received from the members of the forum. Thanks....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 8, 2011)

Those are some of the best words you can hear.......Cancer Free!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 8, 2011)

Great to hear Charles!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2011)

That's great news Charles.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 8, 2011)

Congrats Charles! Everything sounds like it is working out Ok.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 8, 2011)

Charles, the lack of metastases is excellent news. They may still do chemo or radiation as a precautionary measure but you have the best news possible. As always you are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 8, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2011)

Great to hear the good progress Charles! Hang in there.


----------



## magnu (Apr 8, 2011)

Glad to hear things are progressing as they should Charles. All the best to you and yours


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 8, 2011)

Excellent news Charles!!!! I hope the swelling dissipates soon.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 8, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## drgondog (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice to hear positive news Charles - my prayers are with you to whip this thing. Godspeed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2011)

Fantastic news Charles!!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 10, 2011)

mikewint said:


> Charles, the lack of metastases is excellent news. They may still do chemo or radiation as a precautionary measure but you have the best news possible. As always you are in my thoughts and prayers



Mike:

I am unable to take chemo or radiation because I only have one kidney. The drug used, "Cisplatin" tends to have an adverse effect on weak kidneys.
The pathology report showed the cancer was confined to the muscle walls of the bladder. It had not spread to any other organs. I should be cancer-free..

Charles


----------



## parsifal (Apr 10, 2011)

best of luck and best wishes charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 10, 2011)

That is great Charles!  
I wish you a speedy recovery and all the best wishes from me here.  *hugs*


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 10, 2011)

That is awesome news, Charles!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 10, 2011)

Great news Charles!!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 10, 2011)

Good to hear they declared you cancer-free Charles. It's a good start  Give my best to Edna Mae.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 11, 2011)

Just catching up on things after 3 days away from the Internet. Good news to hear upon returning. You'll be 100% in no time I'm sure.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 11, 2011)

Charles, I was thinking more in term of prophylaxis than of cure so lower more tolerable doses . I pray that no further action will be necessary. You continue in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 12, 2011)

What a feeling that must be, 'Cancer Free'. Great news Charlie real pleased for you.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 12, 2011)

Great news Charles. 


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2011)

Great to here you are cancer free Charles!


----------



## Geedee (Apr 13, 2011)

Fantastic news Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2011)

Hot dam!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey Charles! Sorry that I was not on this sooner. I'm very glad that you are cancer-free. That's great news. I hope that everything is better now.


----------

